# vivarium light fixture



## nwahi (Jul 5, 2011)

i am planning on building a wooden vivarium but don't know how to get the light fixture inside the vivarium. how to people get the fixture inside the vivarium through a small hole for the wire despite the plug and fixture on either side.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi there is two ways, either feed the lamp holders and lamp leads through the vents or you can buy a plug an socket lamplead controller, I attach a link below.

Please feel free to ask questions if it is not clear,

Good luck

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - Reptile Ultra Seal Controller - IP67




nwahi said:


> i am planning on building a wooden vivarium but don't know how to get the light fixture inside the vivarium. how to people get the fixture inside the vivarium through a small hole for the wire despite the plug and fixture on either side.


----------

